
Suiteness (YC S16) makes it easy to rent suites and connected hotel rooms - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/suiteness/
======
spdustin
I created an account and tried searching suites in Vegas next month and got
only a spinner.

Console shows a console.log'd error: _[Log] There was an error: 503 HTTP /2.0
503 (suiteness-564112e565.js, line 1818)_

Prior to that, the actual network request error entry: _[Error] Failed to load
resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (HTTP /2.0 503) (results,
line 0)_

The response from that network request:

    
    
        <!DOCTYPE html>
        <html>
        <head>
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
        <style type="text/css">html,body,iframe{margin:0;padding:0;height:100%;}iframe{display:block;width:100%;border:none;}</style>
        <title>Application Error</title>
        </head>
        <body>
        <iframe src="//suiteness.github.io/suiteness.com/error">
        <p>Application Error</p>
        </iframe>
        </body>
        </html>

~~~
killion
Hi, sorry one of our upstream providers for Las Vegas is having downtime at
the exact same moment the post went live. We hope to have it resolved shortly.

~~~
killion
Whew, this has finally been resolved. Vegas is up and running at 100% again.

~~~
spdustin
Awesome. Was looking for some of those media suites on the strip. There's one
at Palazzo that has a piano! I miss Vegas. Your site makes me want to go back
again. The data for the Palazzo media suite, however, isn't exactly right. It
shows amenities include a piano, massage table, and pool table. The suites
don't have all of them (at least, not when I toured them a while back) but do
have one or two in each room configuration.

Great job on the site. Some gorgeous properties out there. I'll definitely be
returning when I'm ready to live it up in Vegas again. That bungalow at the
Cosmopolitan looks pretty swank...

------
snake117
I surprisingly like this idea. My friends and I were considering getting a
suite in Vegas a few months back and though the plans mainly fell through for
conflicting schedules, I remember finding it more difficult getting _quick_
information on suites.

I have two questions for you:

1\. Have you faced any resistance from certain hotels for any reason?

2\. What other cities do you plan on expanding to?

Keep up the great work!

~~~
killion
Thank you! The problem you described is exactly the one we want to solve.

1\. Absolutely, we faced a lot of resistance when we first started. It took
getting one big hotel to vouch for us to get more signed up. It gets easier
every day since we are bringing the best customers. 2\. San Francisco will be
live very soon. Before demo day we anticipate that we will have the largest
markets in the US online.

~~~
wishinghand
Why were they so resistant? I'd be interested in hearing their rationale.

~~~
killion
We found a few main reasons and lots of little ones. The main ones were:

1\. Brand Safety - The hotels we work with are high-end luxury resorts and
they don't want to be seen as discounted.

2\. Limited inventory - Many of the suites we sell are one of a kind like
penthouses.

3\. Technology limitations - This is a huge one but most hotel reservation
systems max out at 4 adult occupancy. They can't just put these suites on the
GDS.

4\. Personal approvals - Some of the suites have decor like $50K vases that if
they are broken they are out of commission for weeks.

So we had to overcome all of these issues before we could sign the first
hotel. But by overcoming them and bringing great customers to the hotel the
sales process has become easier (not easy, easier). I hope that helps.

------
Flemlord
Would prefer it showed me the total price of the room, rather than $-per-
occupant. Note I would use this to book rooms for my family rather than for a
group of adults.

~~~
killion
Hi, there is a AB test for that running right now. If you want the total price
in the search results there is a checkbox for that in the filters. Thanks for
the feedback!

------
eldavido
Are you guys planning to integrate with existing property management systems
or to be the property management system?

~~~
killion
That is a great question, we are currently integrated at the central
reservation system level. The next step for us is to integrate at the property
management level. Eventually we want to provide enough utility for luxury
hotels to replace their existing CRS and maybe PMS.

~~~
eldavido
Email me. Email is in sig. I've spent the better part of the past few years
building a property management system and would love to trade insights (if you
aren't too busy pre-demo day)

------
a_small_island
Not being pedantic: I don't "get" your logo. How did you come up with it and
what other variants did you test? And why is the logo upside down in my chrome
favicon vs rightside up on your homepage?

------
killion
Hi there, one of the founders here. AMA.

